# Catasetum saccatum



## Orchidzrule (Feb 17, 2019)

I thought I'd share a couple of photos of my Catasetum saccatum.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks for sharing. Is it fragrant?


----------



## Orchidzrule (Feb 20, 2019)

Eric, if it *is* fragrant, I can't detect it, but sometimes my friends are able to detect fragrances when I can't. But for sure it's no Zygo, Sharry Baby or Sedirea japonica.


----------



## Don I (Feb 27, 2019)

Neat.
Don


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 26, 2019)

Very nice!


----------

